# Puppy Weight/Height



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually, she is right on target with the weight gain for each week. Pups that age should be gaining up to 2 pounds per week. 
I don't know about the heights, I never measured my pup's height at that age.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo was born on June 6th. He's going to be 11 weeks old this Friday.  Here is his weight progress: 

July 29th – 10 lbs. (7 ½ weeks old.)
August 10th – 15 lbs. 
August 15th – 16.75 lbs. (10 weeks old.)
August 19th - 17.82 lbs.

We haven't measured his height.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I think this is right, Harris was:

18 lbs at 10 weeks
25 lbs at 15 weeks
33 lbs at 19 weeks 
Now, he's about 24 weeks and is probably 45 lbs. 

He gained weight slowly between about 13 weeks and 21 weeks because we had some ongoing diarrhea issues that we eventually figured out were related to food. He is going through an awfully lanky stage too.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo's weight progress since the thread was originally posted: 

August 24th, 2014 – 19.8 lbs. (9.0 kg.) 
August 29th, 2014 – 12 weeks - 20.7 lbs. (9.4 kg.)


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

On Monday 8/25 Penny weighed 14 lbs. She is 2 1/2 months old.


----------



## Larbar (Jul 8, 2014)

Our lad is 12 weeks now and weights 22 lbs


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Coco's weight progress:

7 lbs at 7 weeks
15 lbs at 10 weeks
20 lbs at 12 weeks
25.5 lbs at 15 weeks
31 lbs at 18 weeks 
40 lbs at 22 weeks 

She is 16 inches at 13 weeks and 19.5 inches at 22 weeks


----------



## Pohuehue (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness now I'm getting concerned, our girl Laska is 12 weeks old and 29 pounds, 17 inches high at the shoulders and has gigantic paws. What kind of behemoth do we have? :uhoh:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Pohuehue said:


> Oh my goodness now I'm getting concerned, our girl Laska is 12 weeks old and 29 pounds, 17 inches high at the shoulders and has gigantic paws. What kind of behemoth do we have? :uhoh:


Only time will tell.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Pohuehue said:


> Oh my goodness now I'm getting concerned, our girl Laska is 12 weeks old and 29 pounds, 17 inches high at the shoulders and has gigantic paws. What kind of behemoth do we have? :uhoh:


Behemoth... :lol:

She looks awfully cute!

Theo is 22.22 lbs. today at 3 months of age.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Manny was 16.8 kgs at 15 and a half weeks ... which is 36.96 lbs.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Manny was 9.1 kgs at 10 weeks which is 20.02 lbs and 16.8 kgs at 15 and a half weeks ... which is 36.96 lbs


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Update...  

September 6th, 2014 – 3 months - 22.22 lbs. (10.1 kg.)
September 12th, 2014 – 14 weeks – 24.03 lbs. (10.9 kg.)
September 16th, 2014 – 26.5 lbs. (12 kg.) 
September 19th, 2014 – 15 weeks – 26.6 lbs. (12.1 kg.)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

As a comparison: My boy is 10 months old, weighs 63.5 lbs. and is 22.5 inches tall at the shoulders.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Let me say that sometimes the early weight doesn't really tell as much as you may think about adult weight. Thor was already 14.5 lbs when I picked him up at 8 weeks and seemed to be heading for gigantic status in his first few months with us. He reached 63 lbs at about 10 months and that's more or less where he remained. He's now 16 months and 65 lbs. I imagine he can gain a little more muscle by 2 years old but I don't expect him to be the 80 to 90 lbs dog everyone I know was predicting.


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

:roflmao::roflmao:


Pohuehue said:


> Oh my goodness now I'm getting concerned, our girl Laska is 12 weeks old and 29 pounds, 17 inches high at the shoulders and has gigantic paws. What kind of behemoth do we have? :uhoh:


Hahaha!:roflmao:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sailor was 7.5 lbs at 8 weeks when we picked her up. I was a little concerned but my breeder and vet were not. There were three in the litter that were smaller per her mother getting mastitis. I kept her on a slow growth because it is better on their joints.

Now at ten months, she is at the low end of the standard in height and weighs about 52 lbs. 

Her brother, the smallest of all, is 68 lbs and a very big boy! 

They will continue to grow, maybe not in height but in built until at least two years.

What we need to remember is goldens are not a large breed when bred into the standard. They are more of a medium / large breed.


----------



## Christoph2014 (Aug 10, 2014)

my boy:

10 weeks 17lb
12 weeks 21lb
14 weeks 25lb
16 weeks 32lb
4 months 36lb (21 inch length X 19inch height)


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Here's an update on Theo's weight.  

September 24th, 2014 – 29.8 lbs. (13.5 kg.) 
September 26th, 2014 – 16 weeks – 31.7 lbs. (14.4 kg.)
September 29th, 2014 – 32.4 lbs. (14.7 kg.)
October 3rd, 2014 – 17 weeks – 33.5 lbs. (15.2 kg.)


----------



## Pohuehue (Sep 4, 2014)

Such handsome pups, I love this gangly leggy stage.

My behemoth swamp dog, aka Laska, is starting to slow down a bit in rapid growth I think, though still on the larger side of normal I'm less concerned that she'll look more Maremma sheepdog than Retriever now.

@ 5 Oct she was 17wks old 39 pounds (17.7kgs) and 19 inches (40cm) at the shoulder.

Still as disgusting as ever in the mud though.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sophie weight just about your. It better to have lean than being a overweight.


----------



## Michelleyk (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherlock is currently 14lbs(6.35kg) at 9 weeks. I can't wait to see how he grows!


----------



## Winston's mom (Oct 8, 2014)

Winston
6 weeks: 5.5lbs
7 weeks: 7.4lbs
8 weeks: 10lbs
9 weeks: 13.8lbs

I'm a little concerned about how much he has gained in the last two weeks. I know growing too fast puts them at risk for hip dysplasia. I wonder if I should cut back the foods little. He's been eating 2.5 cups per day plus training treats. (Taste of the wild 364 cal/cup)


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Quick update , last week Maci had a vet visit and she weighed in at 31.... She is now 4 months and 2 weeks (couldn't keep track of weeks ) and is 36 pounds !


----------



## Pi Esq. (Aug 7, 2014)

At 13 weeks and 1 day (3 months exactly), Chase was 36lbs and 19 inches at the withers. He will be 15 weeks tomorrow, so I will update his stats then, as I'm too lazy to go pick him up and weigh him… I'm also growing exceedingly tired of picking him up because he is getting too big to pick up.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Pi said:


> I'm also growing exceedingly tired of picking him up because he is getting too big to pick up.


I stop our vet's office every month or so to check Max's weight on their scale.


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Update:

Maci is currently 4 months and 3 weeks

Weight- 38 pounds
Height- about 19 inches (she was a little afraid of the tape measure so it was hard to see exactly how tall.)


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow Sherlock is so cute!!!


----------



## Pi Esq. (Aug 7, 2014)

Update:

Chase just turned 4 months and weighed in at 51.2lbs and 21" at the withers.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Here's the latest update on Theo. He turned 20 weeks old this past Friday. 

October 7th, 2014 – 34.4 lbs. (15.6 kg.)
October 11th, 2014 – 36.6 lbs. (16.6 kg.)
October 15th, 2014 – 38.6 lbs. (17.5 kg.) 
October 19th, 2014 – 41.9 lbs. (19 kg.)
October 24th, 2014 –20 weeks – 42.1 lbs. (19.1 kg.)


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Maci just turned 5 months old the past Saturday so she will almost be 22 weeks, and she weighed in at 41 pounds. She did not seem to have a change in height though.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Aleksandrina said:


> Here's the latest update on Theo. He turned 20 weeks old this past Friday.
> 
> October 7th, 2014 – 34.4 lbs. (15.6 kg.)
> October 11th, 2014 – 36.6 lbs. (16.6 kg.)
> ...


Really good idea to keep up with Thor's height and weight stats so you will know how he stacks up to other dudes at the same age. I did the same for Bentley until he was a year and now only every two weeks. Bentley was 60 lbs at 20 wks and 25 inch at the withers. It looks like Thor is right on with the standard, relative to weight. His current picture looks younger than 20 weeks. This is my second golden but there is a lot about the breed that I did not bother to know on my first dog. I am now very much up on the breed and on him. I did not realize how much he would cost to "keep up". I spend, on average, $120 a month on him with groomer, food, supplements, treats, equipment, and vet. He has his last set of clearances in June (elbows and hips) and then I hope to settle down with the money issue. Tell me about Thor. :wave:


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

PuggledRetriever said:


> Update:
> 
> Maci is currently 4 months and 3 weeks
> 
> ...


Aha! Tape measure! I will add that to my puppy exposure list! 
Bonnie is 12.9 lb at 9 weeks.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> October 24th, 2014 –20 weeks – 42.1 lbs. (19.1 kg.)


Sigh... wonders off to get my calculator 20 weeks divided by 4.

Oh your's is 5 months... and already 20kg... I must weigh mine


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Update ! Maci is seven months and 23 days today, and is around 54 pounds (if not 54 heavier) I tried to weigh her and I could barely hold her up XD 

Her mother was 55 pounds, and it seems like she will be bigger. She is in the gangly puppy stage, and her fur sticking up to the heavens stage  but her legs still seem really short.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kora was just weighed at the vet last week...1 day shy of 6 months and she weighed in at 42.2 lbs!! I really hope this means she will be on the lighter side of things!!

She is sturdy girl (as my husband says), but I am sure she is right on track!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo is 30 weeks old today. (He is going to be 7 months old in 4 days.)

He now weighs 59.3 lbs. (26.9 kg.)


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Shelby is 25 weeks and 2 days. In five days she will be six months old. She weighs 36.5 pounds. Her parents are on the smaller side, 55 pound mother and 70 pound father so it looks like she will be a smaller girl.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Our Bella is 50 lbs at 10 months. Some are just more petite. As our vet shared, she will still grow a bit and will fit nicely into the breed standard. Some are just smaller and now many are just too big. Bella's parents were 62 and 85 lbs so you just never know.


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Update :

I don't know why i said seven months in my last post... she was six month and 23 days old then 

Maci got spayed about a week ago, I can't remember how much she weighed, but I'll ask when we go back to get the stitches out.

Today Maci is seven months and 18 days old and weighs 55.6 pounds, she's 22 (more or less) inches tall at the withers


----------



## Duke2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

Birth: 15 ounces
8 weeks: 15 pounds
3 months:25 pounds
4.5 months: 43 pounds


----------



## morfeo (Dec 12, 2014)

Here is a nice website about the weight per month of a golden *(Slow Grow Plan).
*I hope this is correct, because according to this my golden is on the right weight, but according to the weight of the dogs of the people in this post my dog is under weight.
Let me know what you think


----------



## Christoph2014 (Aug 10, 2014)

Christoph is male and below is data I recorded before, he is 8 months old on 17/Jan/2015.

arrived home on 07/28/2014 : 2 months 11 days: 17 LB

3 months 10 days: 28 LB 

4 months : 36 LB, H=19 L=21inch

5 months : 44 LB 

6 months : 50 LB H=21.5 L=24inch

7 months : 57 LB

8 months : 61 LB, H=23 L=25inch


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Christoph2014 said:


> Christoph is male and below is data I recorded before, he is 8 months old on 17/Jan/2015.
> 
> arrived home on 07/28/2014 : 2 months 11 days: 17 LB
> 
> ...


 
Christopher is a very nice looking boy. It is evident that he has really slowed down in his weight since coming home. Bentley was 16.6 lbs at 8 weeks but 85 lbs at 8 months. He is now 101 lbs at 18 months and 26 inches tall. Christopher will certainly be a "standard" size boy and I am sure you are very proud and happy of him. Let us see some recents pictures. :wavey:


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

So I am a little worried...is it normal that Kora put on 11 lbs in a month? She is 7 months old now and was 42.6 lbs at 6 months...now she is 53 lbs!

She doesn't seem to be heavy looking and I can feel her ribs...I am just concerned that she has put on a lot of weight in a short period of time!

At what age do they start to slow down on the weight gain?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

It varies so much from puppy to puppy, depending on genetics, the amount of exercise they get and what they eat. Harris is 10 months old now, 23" at the withers and 59 lbs. He has had some ongoing GI troubles that have made it hard to keep weight on him. I would like to see him put on about 2-3 lbs at this point, and he comes from a slow-to-mature line, according to people familiar with some of his ancestors, so I expect that he'll be around 66-67 lbs by the time he's 3. 

He was about 16 lbs at 10 weeks, but then his growth slowed down a lot and he was a very gangly growing boy. He is just now starting to come back together.


----------



## Christoph2014 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks and Yes Christoph weight slowed down as I wished and he will be 10 months old tomorrow and he is 24 inch height and 25 inch length now.


weight just @ the lower standard range of 65 LB now and I am hoping he can keep it under 75LB this year 

below pictures when he was 8-9 months old this Jan and Feb:

















































Bentman2 said:


> Christopher is a very nice looking boy. It is evident that he has really slowed down in his weight since coming home. Bentley was 16.6 lbs at 8 weeks but 85 lbs at 8 months. He is now 101 lbs at 18 months and 26 inches tall. Christopher will certainly be a "standard" size boy and I am sure you are very proud and happy of him. Let us see some recents pictures. :wavey:


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is 15lbs at 11 weeks. Does that sound normal. It sounds like a good weight.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

*Behemoth Alert*

Our boy weighed in at 19.15 lbs on Friday...at exactly 8 weeks. He's gonna be a big one. Won't be able to lift him soon!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hailey said:


> Our boy weighed in at 19.15 lbs on Friday...at exactly 8 weeks. He's gonna be a big one. Won't be able to lift him soon!


He is gonna be huge. Our first golden jake was twenty five pounds at eleven weeks. He ended up being about nine try pounds.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Our first golden jake was twenty five pounds at eleven weeks. He ended up being about nine try pounds.


That's awesome! My last dog was a Great Pyrenees...so, the bigger, the better for me!!!


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Maci is 10 months and 6 days.... she now weighs 62.2 pounds!


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Pohuehue said:


> Oh my goodness now I'm getting concerned, our girl Laska is 12 weeks old and 29 pounds, 17 inches high at the shoulders and has gigantic paws. What kind of behemoth do we have? :uhoh:


 
You're behemoth?? Eli is 5.5 months 53lbs! He's a beast-bear! Can't wait to see progress of yours!!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Dec 7, 2014)

Just the thread I was looking for! I am concerned that Shelby isn't growing as quickly as she should be. I took her in last month to the vet to be weighed and she was at 35.6 lbs. Today, 2 days short of 7 months old, she weighed in at 38.8 lbs. We feed her twice a day, 1 cup of Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy (Chicken & Rice), and she gets daily walks and bi-monthly daycare trips to run and expel some energy. I'm considering bumping her food up to 2.5 cups per day just to get more in her.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Scuba Steve - good call. I know females tend to be a little shorter in height than males, but that weight seems a little thin. Are you able to post pix of her body (top angle)? I am curious to see.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Just the thread I was looking for! I am concerned that Shelby isn't growing as quickly as she should be. I took her in last month to the vet to be weighed and she was at 35.6 lbs. Today, 2 days short of 7 months old, she weighed in at 38.8 lbs. We feed her twice a day, 1 cup of Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy (Chicken & Rice), and she gets daily walks and bi-monthly daycare trips to run and expel some energy. I'm considering bumping her food up to 2.5 cups per day just to get more in her.


I wouldn't be too concerned, we had a female golden who only ever weighed between 55-65 lbs full grown! She was always just very slender!


Kora who is now almost 10 months weighs around 65 lbs! She is stocky though!! 


We feed her 3 cups of kibble a day, plus a few treats here and there!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben is now 27kg (59.5lbs) at 9 months


----------



## Pi Esq. (Aug 7, 2014)

It has been a while since I have posted (been incredibly busy at work). However, I thought I would give an update on Chase's height/weight. Below is his progression (as best as I have it), though I stopped weighing him around 4 months because it was getting to be too difficult to get him to stand still on the scale. His last recorded weight (8 months) was done at the groomers because he loves going there and they always get him to sit still on the scale.

9 weeks: 20lbs
11 weeks: 28lbs
3 months: 36lbs, 19" at the withers
4 months: 51lbs, 21" at the withers
8 months: 105lbs, 29" at the withers

He will be 10 months in a couple of weeks and I'll likely try to get him weighed again to see where he is at. I feel like he gets bigger every day. And, despite his massive size, he still thinks he is a lap dog. It was cute when he only weighed 50lbs. I'll also see if I can get a picture to post.

Of note, he is abnormally long (though, he is abnormally large, too). We live in Michigan and we went to the puppy store to find him a nice, warm jacket for when we go on long walks, and he was too big for all of them. When he was 7 months, from the base of his neck to the base of his tail, he was 37" long. I think the breed standard for that measurement is somewhere around 28" to 29". I'm just about a 6 feet tall, and when he gives me hugs (he loves giving hugs), his nose reaches mine, so he is probably around 5'6" tall when standing on his hind legs... probably taller as he never really extends his hind legs all the way.


----------



## Michelleyk (Aug 16, 2014)

Sherlock is now 8 1/2 months old, and weighs 26kg (57.2 lbs)...love my big horse puppy!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben is 10 months and weighed in at 28.5kg (62.8lbs)


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Harley is a big boy both mom and dad were + 100 lbs here he is at the vet ck and second round of shots 12 weeks 3 months old , 32.6 lbs I can't wait till his next weight in , for his 16 weeks vet ck for last series of shots !


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Soooooo fluffy I would bury my face in him all day


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo is going to be 11 months old on May 6th. His weight is 71 lbs. (32.2 kg.) He got measured at the vet the other day.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Summit is 13 1/2 months and is steady at 66 lbs.


----------

